# Rear surround



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

I have SVS MTS towers and matching center speaker. I don't have room for SVS for rear surround. What would be a good match in a 14 x 22 room with a Onkyo receiver. 50% HT and 50% music. Price range 2K.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

7.1 I assume?

and $2K total for 4 surrounds?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Have a look at the new MKSound tripole surrounds some of the best IMO, I have had tripole surrounds in my system since the very beginning and they are still there and going strong.

 MKSound USA


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you looking for four surrounds or two?
When you say you don't have room for SVS rear surrounds I assume you mean the MBS-02 that are 16" x 10.3 " x 13 ". What size are you looking for?


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

I need a speaker that will be compatible with the SVS fronts/center and has a low profile, something like the ML Fresco which I think are discontinued. Designed to be on its side, about 8" high, any width , and minimal depth. Just need two speakers for 5.1 but may be used in conjunction with the SVS book shelf speakers that I have as 7.1.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

M&K speakers should be a good match for the SVS as they are certainly of high quality and if you have not heard tripoles before I'm sure you would be impressed so please do not count them out


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone familiar with the Totem Tribe line of speakers? The dimensions work for my mounting situation and I wonder if they can be (as the maker claims) effectively mounted horizontally as a rear surround? Compatible with the SVS towers/center/and 13 Sub?


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

recruit said:


> M&K speakers should be a good match for the SVS as they are certainly of high quality and if you have not heard tripoles before I'm sure you would be impressed so please do not count them out


I second that motion. I'm using M&K tripoles with my Polk SDA-2 towers in my den theater and they are fantastic... very immersive.


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Which M&K tripole are you using? I see some complaints about the music sound of the tripoles ie great for HT but not so much for music. I'm 50/50 HT to music.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

jbold said:


> Which M&K tripole are you using?


I'm using a 10 year pair of M&K SS-150. They can be seen here...

http://www.dreamhomecinema.com/GEN/PRODUCTS/M_K/M_K%20SS150%20BLK.html

I listen to a lot of music also (which is why I love my old Polk SDA-2's so much), but it's all two channel.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would check out the MK's as they have a good reputation same goes for Totem.:T


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

What are you thoughts on di/tripole v direct? I listen to a lot of music and watch a lot of HT!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a set of Paradigm Dipole's that were an older model, they absolutely rocked for music and HT, the new version that i have are not so well designed for music as they are HT but they don't sound bad either.:T


----------

